# stupid fucking hangovers



## brobro!

i drink a lot and have drank a lot for a long time and never got hangovers, but recently every time i drink i wake up feeling like shit. words of wisdom?


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

The best cure for a hangover, is to start drinking again. That's what I've found


----------



## adragonfly

drink a half cup of water for every shot/beer.


----------



## wildboy860

or what I like to do is drink a full cup of water before you start drinkin, then one after your done and then have another full cup of water right next to you to drink if you wake up in the night or as soon as you wake up. then when you wake up if you can stomach food. eat something starchy (bread, bagel anything with bread), it will help absoarb the left over toxins in your stomach. some people also take tylenol or advil before they go to sleep. or if they're really bad then start drinkin again.


----------



## mikey mayhem

i just quit drinking....when you wake up with a fucked up ancle, missing wallet, covered in mud, told you were in a riot but dont remember, your friend had to call 911 because you can no longer walk or function at all for the matter, and you have a huge fucking hangover then it might be time for a break.... fuck whiskey, and fuck anyone who says " you just need to learn your limits" i know what they are but sometimes they get pushed. so yeah the best cure i found was to stop.


----------



## LarZ

wildboy860 said:


> or what I like to do is drink a full cup of water before you start drinkin, then one after your done and then have another full cup of water right next to you to drink if you wake up in the night or as soon as you wake up. then when you wake up if you can stomach food. eat something starchy (bread, bagel anything with bread), it will help absoarb the left over toxins in your stomach. some people also take tylenol or advil before they go to sleep. or if they're really bad then start drinkin again.




This works incredibly well. Full cups before and after, plus an advil or similar before you go to bed (if you have it around and/or remember). Should work with just water though. 

Good luck man, that sucks.


----------



## Ravie

hangovers are from dehydration. so the water thing is right on the dot.


----------



## bfalk420

I just drink when I wake up......... We save half a fifth for wake up and it seems to help get you started so you can go out and make some money......also curbstomps are the shit in the morning.


----------



## sprout

I was going to start a thread about hangover cures on New Years Day.
However, I was too hungover to stare at the computer screen.

I like to start with a hot shower and then drink a lot of water or juice. Stay away from caffeine.


----------



## Ravie

oh a meal with protien allways helps too. ya know... something other than that crumbled up ramen in the bottom of your pack or that questionable chili. helps the hangover fuck off faster.


----------



## JahDucky

Keep hydrated....thats all i can say though its repetitious of other STPers.


----------



## steelcitybrew

Hands fucking down, joint in the mornning. Get rid of that head ache, and them stomach problems.

I just found when you get home from a night of drinkin shove your head under a tap and literally drinka s much as you can. Youll feel okay that mornin. 

Im gunna go do this now
fuck


----------



## brobro!

good shit. thanks guys


----------



## cricketonthemove

steelcitybrew said:


> Hands fucking down, joint in the mornning. Get rid of that head ache, and them stomach problems.



Allways works for me. Makes you feel good untill you're done feeling shitty.


----------



## Franny

My grandfather (who puts bourbon in his morning coffee) told me when I was six years old- space your drinks twenty minutes apart and you won't get a hangover. That works to a certain extent.

Other than that, water.

When I have nasty hangovers I burn bread and eat it. Not just toasted, I make it black. It's just carbon like those chaser pills, and it absorbs some of the nasties that are still hanging around your digestive system making you feel like shit.


----------



## kai

i drink water in excess of what most people have said here.
at least a glass for every drink, plus before I go drinking I have a huge meal. drink tons and tons of water a couple liters in a night usually. I don't get as hammered this way but i always wake up feeling fresh.


----------



## wizehop

The only problem with spacing your drinks apart is you risk not getting drunk, you have to take it in faster than your body can process it for a good buzz..and ya lots of water while drinking and before crashing is key...a few advils never hurts either..god I love advil


----------



## Jankem

Anyone tried drinking pickle juice?? In the morning or with shots, it works better than anything ive tried so far. Water of course is a good thing too.


----------



## CanoeTramp

2 aspirin, 2 vitamin c tablets, and a pint of water before going to bed, has always been my cure to prevent a hangover in the morning,


----------



## xbocax

You can either not drink orrrrrrrrrrr old mexican wives tale says menudo? idk i dont drink haha



Jankem said:


> Anyone tried drinking pickle juice?? In the morning or with shots, it works better than anything ive tried so far. Water of course is a good thing too.



mmmmmmm piiiiiickle juice


----------



## SineNomine

Powerade works for me. After 10 shots of jack, 5 hours of sleep, and having to walk a mile to work....it got rid of that pesky hangover within 30 minutes to an hour.


----------



## MrD

xbocax said:


> You can either not drink orrrrrrrrrrr old mexican wives tale says menudo? idk i dont drink hahaQUOTE]
> 
> Exactially what you said.
> 
> My Granda/Dad alwayse told me that too, lol


----------



## wartomods

i am super wimp with alcohol, even if i get a slight buzz going on at night when i wake up my bones feel like timber, and it shouldnt be that way because both my grandpas were heavy drinkers, wtf genetics


----------



## RnJ

i don't drink anymore, but when i used to, I'd wake up feeling very dizzy with a mild buzzy feeling in my head, slightly off balance, etc. Water is good, but especially the good part in water is any electrolytes it made have. For this reason, sport drinks like powerade and gatorade will help, because they're packed with the goods. Also, V8 is filled with goodness. I can vouch for V8 doing really great things. Ultimately, I'd recommend just learning to find excitement in things that don't involve ingesting such large amounts of alcohol that work towards destroying your body. I know that's not a popular idea, but I had to suggest it, because I've personally found more benefits to not drinking than to drinking. Either way, good luck with your remedies.


----------



## connerR

To ward off hangovers, I'll drink a ton of water while I'm drinking. And after I'm done drinking and especially before I go to sleep, I'll drink a lot of water. I like Gatorade, too. When I wake up hungover, I think the best remedies are sleep, water, fruits...stuff that's easy on the body.


----------



## bmb

quit drinking and do lots of drugs...! no but seriously, I'd lay off the sauce for a bit, see how you feel after a few weeks. i quit cold turkey a couple months back, i was a serve alcoholic, 24/7(since i was 16, I'm 23 now), and no amount of hangover cures will do(or did) the trick. but, hey that's just my stupid fucking opinion.


----------

